# Biggest Rookie Mistake



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

What was you biggest rookie mistake(s) as a RS driver that hopefully you will never forget, and have certainly learned from?
Myself, always ensure doors are locked upon arrival and "sizing up" the 
situation /paxs before unlocking. Especially at night!


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

My biggest rookie mistake is doing rideshare


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ConkeyCrack said:


> My biggest rookie mistake is doing rideshare


That goes without saying....for each, and every one of us! &#128514;


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

My biggest rookie mistake was always thinking that my riders liked me and thought of me as swell.


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

On Lyft once.....I was in the middle of a $15 ride when I decided to sign off so as not to get another ping and have to decline it....but....the sign on/off button had disappeared. I was furious. I started tapping and sliding every button on the app and eventually, mistakenly, tapped the end ride button...and it did. The ride disappeared, with 10 minutes still to the destination. I had no choice but to continue on with the passenger....after all, it wasn't his fault, I'm not going to kick him out of the car. Bottom line....passenger got free ride....I got zip. I _had _to suck it up. Live AND learn.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> My biggest rookie mistake was always thinking that my riders liked me and thought of me as swell.


What makes you think UP members are any different?


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

My first week driving I get a ping for Omar at a laundromat in a “low income area.” As I approach the pu I see someone in a oversized winter coat who I assume is Omar.

The person gets in my truck and says, “hey baby.” She is a 50ish drug addict/prostitute. An old crack *****!

Me: “uhh, are you Omar?”
Her: “do I look like a Omar? I’m a female!!”
Me: “uhh, I’m a uber driver.

Luckily, she just rolled her eyes and got out of my truck. She was even nice enough to direct me to the laundry mat which was around the corner.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Mcwharthog said:


> do I look like a Omar? I'm a female!


My response: "Well, you certainly don't look like any female I want. GTFO!"


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

1st rookie mistake: 
Installing RS app

2nd rookie mistake:
Turning said RS app on

3rd rookie mistake:
Accepting RS ping

4th rookie mistake:
Picking up pax

At 8000+ rides that I have given... I have constantly regret having made these rookie mistakes multiple times... 😂🤣


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

When I first started I picked up a couple from Walmart and they wanted to go to the Sonic drive thru right away. I did so without question and it took forever. After dropping them off I noticed the woman had spilled Sprite all over my back seat. I just signed off for the day.

After that I stopped driving in the suburbs and only drove downtown at night, with people going to and from restaurants and bars. My earnings were much better and I caught lots of surge/promotion a lot of the time. I never had any real issues doing that, despite some people's experiences on here. They always said not to do that, but it worked out great. No mess in my car anymore either.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Allowing 6 people in my Honda Accord because they were only going a mile away.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

kdyrpr said:


> Allowing 6 people in my Honda Accord because they were only going a mile away.


Same here. LOL


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

I once let a pax use me as ubereats when I was doing uberX. Soon as I accept trip I get text saying "you are picking up a cake from Carvel for Karen" I text her back "you need to order from ubereats" she says "carvel is not on ubereats, all the others drivers canceled. It's my daughter's birthday, please pick up and I'll give u a nice tip" so me like a moron, I go pick up the cake and drop it off. When I get there I send the "I've arrived" text. She says "can u please bring it to the door, I have a bunch of kids here" (like all those kids are gonna die if you step outside you're home for 1 minute) I text back saying "yea..... I guess" once I get to the door and ring the bell her dogs start to go crazy and once she opens the door they jump all over me leaving their dirty paw marks. She thanks me a million times and then says our 6 favorite words "I'll tip you in the app" of course, she left no tip. I felt like such a sucker and deservedly so. That was the ultimate rookie mistake



kdyrpr said:


> Allowing 6 people in my Honda Accord because they were only going a mile away.


I'm guilty of that too but I allowed 5 in my honda accord.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

PH: "carvel is not on ubereats, all the others drivers canceled. It's my daughter's birthday, please pick up and I'll give u a nice tip"
AUD: "in-application or other?"
PH: "In-application"
AUD: Yes, cancel this trip.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Learned it in taxi but it also applies to rideshare:

Being afraid to say no and not going with my gut.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

No regrets/mistakes... it's awesome!!!! ... extra income helped me "bigly"


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

....washing the pollen dust of my black car daily thinking it made a difference.


----------



## JaysUberman (Dec 19, 2017)

Working my first and only last call in the entertainment district on a Saturday night. I have no patience for drunks, regardless of the surge.


----------



## Midnightrambler (Jan 27, 2020)

Working the ghetto at night


----------



## JohnJames8678 (Jan 31, 2021)

Always keep the doors locked!!!

Had a bum jump in my front seat and start going through my stuff in my glove box. He’s not listening so I get out, walk over to the side door, open it and lock the door after it’s opened and toss some cash on the ground and when he gets out to grab it I close the door and quickly hop back in and drive off. Bum made off with a phone charger! 😡

Parking brake whenever on a incline!

Pull over immediately if someone says they feel sick don’t try and make it. Cancel if you see the passenger @ pickup stumbling to your car.

Only pick up at the Uber Lyft zone at the airport.

Don’t wait for passengers.

Don’t stay in the city. Shorter rides, less money, more traffic 

*SF Tip: Early morning airport rides are the most profitable get up at 6am and stay in the peninsula around the airport and Silicon Valley. Avoid San Francisco, Oakland, San Jose.

Avoid: low income areas. It’s less safe with less tips, worse passengers. Sorry this is just a fact.

Avoid: Letting more then 4 passengers in the car!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> ....washing the pollen dust of my black car daily thinking it made a difference.


&#128528;


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I made several my first weekend of rideshare. First weekend Uber became legal in NY both myself and the pax had no idea what we were doing as it was brand new for everyone. I didn't even know how to use the app, it was a struggle. That first weekend I:

Let about 10 young women attending a bachelorette party pile into my van
Drove A young teen who was probably about 13 yo because I had no idea &#129335;‍♂ of the unaccompanied minor rule.
Let two guys carry a guy passed out into my van at bar close.
Did a street hail and accepted a cash ride from someone who couldn't figure out how to use the app


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

End up accepting (rather than canceling) a return trip Jack in the Box run, thinking I'd just leave pax there and bolt (cancel 2nd half of ride) only to see that it was closed (after 10pm) and there was a long drive thru line...I'd have to go through it...I think I lost money in that rookie drive.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Drove 2 very young girls (9 & 11 I believe) by themselves. Got to the house for pick up and just the two of them came out. I asked where mom was and they said it was just them. A woman called to make sure they got in ok (didn’t walk them to the car, just sent them outside). I knew it wasn’t the greatest idea to drive them but the mother in me took over and I thought it was better if I took them safely back to their home in the hood, rather than cancel and risk someone else taking them who wasn’t quite as respectable as I am.
This was after 11pm on a school night. The girls said they were getting their hair braided. The ride was 20 minutes. The dad was waiting outside for them when I pulled up.
Who sends their 9 year old in an Uber?!?!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

pizzaladee said:


> Drove 2 very young girls (9 & 11 I believe) by themselves. Got to the house for pick up and just the two of them came out. I asked where mom was and they said it was just them. A woman called to make sure they got in ok (didn't walk them to the car, just sent them outside). I knew it wasn't the greatest idea to drive them but the mother in me took over and I thought it was better if I took them safely back to their home in the hood, rather than cancel and risk someone else taking them who wasn't quite as respectable as I am.
> This was after 11pm on a school night. The girls said they were getting their hair braided. The ride was 20 minutes. The dad was waiting outside for them when I pulled up.
> Who sends their 9 year old in an Uber?!?!


People with ghetto mindsets, regardless of where they live!


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I made several my first weekend of rideshare. First weekend Uber became legal in NY both myself and the pax had no idea what we were doing as it was brand new for everyone. I didn't even know how to use the app, it was a struggle. That first weekend I:
> 
> Let about 10 young women attending a bachelorette party pile into my van
> Drove A young teen who was probably about 13 yo because I had no idea &#129335;‍♂ of the unaccompanied minor rule.
> ...


I'm guilty of all these


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

pizzaladee said:


> Who sends their 9 year old in an Uber?!?!


very bad parents. Criminally bad.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

SHalester said:


> very bad parents. Criminally bad.


A few years ago I took a "250%" LL on the morning commute in SF. Picked up the first techie, than the second, but the third was a 8-9 year old girl. Her mother was nowhere in sight so I had to have her call her mom out to get her. The other adult passengers were patient and incredulous at the parenting.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> very bad parents. Criminally bad.


In other words, typical Uber paxs!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

tha


Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> In other words, typical Uber paxs!


that's a very very wide paint brush you use, kind sir. Can't agree fully. But, yes, there some who are quite confused when it comes to their children. It's not like there isn't a RS service JUST for minors "HopSkipDrive" but yes they aren't in all states and they aren't exactly cheap either. 
Now if all U/L drivers said no to minors, there would be less pax confusion on this, right?¿


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Picked up too many laundromat pax


----------



## rushbudgie (Nov 7, 2016)

Waited for a pax who was still on the train so I waited at his destination. Finally after 20mins we get going and having a good chat, drop him off at his home so I was expecting a tip for gratitude. POS says thanks and that's that. This was way before getting paid on waiting time. Also, pax with grocery shopping helping them load & unload. Nowadays I can see the pick up at a regular shopping centre and decline the trip.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

rushbudgie said:


> Waited for a pax who was still on the train so I waited at his destination. Finally after 20mins we get going and having a good chat, drop him off at his home so I was expecting a tip for gratitude. POS says thanks and that's that. This was way before getting paid on waiting time. Also, pax with grocery shopping helping them load & unload. Nowadays I can see the pick up at a regular shopping centre and decline the trip.


Wait time today is avg of .10c p/min. No diff!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Thinking people on UP had some ideas on actually driving rideshare.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> What was you biggest rookie mistake(s) as a RS driver that hopefully you will never forget, and have certainly learned from?
> Myself, always ensure doors are locked upon arrival and "sizing up" the
> situation /paxs before unlocking. Especially at night!


Chasing surge & promos


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Allowing smokers to take a deep drag and flick away their butt as they are opening my door. Fk. that; now my doors stay locked and if someone is smoking I delay, usually engage him in conversation through the front window before allowing him in the car. Also allowing groups of girls to pile in and then say; "we're waiting for one more" after I started the ride. Now that ride only starts after I confirm all are aboard and ready, although with the no front seat/3 max rule this isn't much of an issue. Also, NOT canceling and rolling away when I realize the pax has a mountain of groceries and has moved away from the grocery store to disguise the ping. That is definitely an automatic cancel now. There is an apartment complex popular with Asian grad students very close to a shopping center here; i.e. NO tips, $3 rides. I'm guessing a lot of them get canceled on, they often roll their carts around the corner to Old Navy to request the ride. But definitely my all time biggest mistakes; exiting my vehicle to confront a mouthy pax after I refused a ride for various reasons. I'm lucky I didn't get deactivated a couple times over


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

my very first ride back in 2016 everyone piled in the car and i had no clue how to start the ride...one of the riders had to show me how to swipe the start trip line :biggrin:


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

I picked up 4 tourist girls in the MDR, there was one more stop to pick up another girl , on the way to Disneyland.
I'm driving to the new girls pick-up location, I'm past DTLA , almost to Monterrey Park , when one of the girls says " I think we are going the wrong way " I pull off the FWY to figure this out ? Well the street address was actually in Culver City , the girls didn't know.
So I tell them to correct it as I don't have a clue how to. As I;m driving to Culver City my app keeps trying to get me to make a U-turn, to the Monterey Park address.

I finally get to the "correct "address and pick up the girl and all of a sudden the app is working and Disneyland is our next destination.
I drop off the girls........
I'm thinking all is well as Uber will be able to see where I went and what happened. I was WRONG, my pay showed a DIRECT line to Disneyland ( WAY less miles than what I drove )... I called Uber and explained what happened, and you ALL know I didn't get anywhere with them.
It was at least an extra hour and lots of miles I lost.

Only reprieve was that the girls left a $12 tip in the app.
This was less than I would have made. I do believe that the girls knew exactly what they were doing , as NOT correcting the app till the other girls was picked up.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Hmmm...


Arthur Dent said:


> I picked up 4 tourist girls in the MDR, there was one more stop to pick up another girl , on the way to Disneyland.
> I'm driving to the new girls pick-up location, I'm past DTLA , almost to Monterrey Park , when one of the girls says " I think we are going the wrong way " I pull off the FWY to figure this out ? Well the street address was actually in Culver City , the girls didn't know.
> So I tell them to correct it as I don't have a clue how to. As I;m driving to Culver City my app keeps trying to get me to make a U-turn, to the Monterey Park address.
> 
> ...


The app still should have paid you for all miles. It does here!


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> The app still should have paid you for all miles. It does here!


This was about two years ago, but I CERTAINLY did NOT get paid........

And when I said "direct line" I meant it . It didn't show any streets taken, just a solid straight line to Disneyland...


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Arthur Dent said:


> This was about two years ago, but I CERTAINLY did NOT get paid........
> 
> And when I said "direct line" I meant it . It didn't show any streets taken, just a solid straight line to Disneyland...


Sorry to hear. Yup, we've all been victims of Ubers incompetence!


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

I still make the same rookie mistake over and over again - hoping that Lyft's "long ride" will take me in the direction of home.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ConkeyCrack said:


> My biggest rookie mistake is doing rideshare


Perfect response! Beat me to it!



kdyrpr said:


> Allowing 6 people in my Honda Accord because they were only going a mile away.


@kdyrpr that my friend, was my rookie mistake too!



Midnightrambler said:


> Working the ghetto at night


Ahh... oh boy...(my clearing my own throat with embarrassment)



Gtown Driver said:


> Picked up too many laundromat pax


@Gtown Driver , oh my goodness! Totally forgot about those! But yes, those are very time consuming and vexing...especially if they have a lot of bags.



Cvillegordo said:


> Allowing smokers to take a deep drag and flick away their butt as they are opening my door. Fk. that; now my doors stay locked and if someone is smoking I delay, usually engage him in conversation through the front window before allowing him in the car. Also allowing groups of girls to pile in and then say; "we're waiting for one more" after I started the ride. Now that ride only starts after I confirm all are aboard and ready, although with the no front seat/3 max rule this isn't much of an issue. Also, NOT canceling and rolling away when I realize the pax has a mountain of groceries and has moved away from the grocery store to disguise the ping. That is definitely an automatic cancel now. There is an apartment complex popular with Asian grad students very close to a shopping center here; i.e. NO tips, $3 rides. I'm guessing a lot of them get canceled on, they often roll their carts around the corner to Old Navy to request the ride. But definitely my all time biggest mistakes; exiting my vehicle to confront a mouthy pax after I refused a ride for various reasons. I'm lucky I didn't get deactivated a couple times over


@Cvillegordo ... love this thread, because I am reminded of my own rookie mistakes. When I allowed exactly what you admitted, I recall having a burn hole in my back seat which Uber of course would not pay for or charge the customer for...even though I recalled the pax exactly and submitted pics. They replied, "Just within the bounds of normal wear and tear"....or something like that.


----------



## Midnightrambler (Jan 27, 2020)

My most embarrassing mistake was not knowing where the ride-share pick-up points were at Sky Harbor Airport. Driving to what looked like the pick-up point on the map brought me to the inside of the outer curb instead of the outside. After a couple times of my customer looking at me funny, I eventually figured out I was supposed to be on the outside of the curb. After that, I drove around the airport several times without a fare so I could familiarize myself with all the pick-up points.


----------



## Supersponge (Sep 9, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> What was you biggest rookie mistake(s) as a RS driver that hopefully you will never forget, and have certainly learned from?
> Myself, always ensure doors are locked upon arrival and "sizing up" the
> situation /paxs before unlocking. Especially at night!


Thinking i need 100 percent acceptance rate


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Supersponge said:


> Thinking i need 100 percent acceptance rate


Yup. Me too!


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Mcwharthog said:


> My first week driving I get a ping for Omar at a laundromat in a "low income area." As I approach the pu I see someone in a oversized winter coat who I assume is Omar.
> 
> The person gets in my truck and says, "hey baby." She is a 50ish drug addict/prostitute. An old crack @@@@@!
> 
> ...


Did she put you through the spin cycle? 



Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Wait time today is avg of .10c p/min. No diff!


UE wait time at long drive-thru lines is even far less than that. It is more like 3-5c per minute.

My biggest mistake? I thought I was doing pretty well and I was hustling. But I got stressed because I got some kind of canned message about taking too long on deliveries.

In hindsight, it is possible that I was having difficulty delivering in a big apartment complex. Nowadays, I just use the free Beans app and the huge apt. complexes are ALMOST NEVER a problem.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I picked up a couple at the airport without verifying they were actually my passengers. Had to take them back to the terminal, meanwhile, my actual passenger cancelled. By the time I got back in the Q, the rush was past and I got nothing.

Second mistake - dropped off a freeloader in the pickup zone at the airport. Curb cop just about exploded and read me the riot act. Then he took a pic of my license plate. Stayed away from the airport for a while after that.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Supersponge said:


> Thinking i need 100 percent acceptance rate


Same here until I found this forum.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> What was you biggest rookie mistake(s) as a RS driver that hopefully you will never forget, and have certainly learned from?
> Myself, always ensure doors are locked upon arrival and "sizing up" the
> situation /paxs before unlocking. Especially at night!


Biggest mistake is downloading the app.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> What was you biggest rookie mistake(s) as a RS driver that hopefully you will never forget, and have certainly learned from?
> Myself, always ensure doors are locked upon arrival and "sizing up" the
> situation /paxs before unlocking. Especially at night!


Waiting for somebody who said they'd be 15 minutes; of course, it was longer and they didn't tip. Quit rideshare years ago and I still get mad thinking about this one. Learned to say, "No," even when they gave me the "We're gonna one-star you for this," look.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So many.


Questioning a "service animal" 
Not knowing when to talk - either not talking enough or talking too much 
Accepting pax less than 4.7*
Completing trips with a stop
Accepting trips in the hood 
Letting people eat or drink in my car 
Believing "I'll tip you in the app" and thanking them
Letting a hammered pax get shoved in my car before 7pm by a bouncer (I don't do late nights for that reason) 
Packing way more into my car that it could handle - either in terms of morbidly obese pax or luggage 
Grocery store pickups in the hood. Trunk full, no tip


----------



## ShibariLover (Mar 3, 2019)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Did she put you through the spin cycle? :smiles:
> 
> 
> UE wait time at long drive-thru lines is even far less than that. It is more like 3-5c per minute.
> ...


Beans app?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

................thinking like a cab driver one hundred per-cent of the time.........................

While my experience in the cab business gives me many advantages, there are some differences. One thing that I had to learn was to count my money at the end of several hours or the end of the day rather than getting twisted out of shape over the low pay of one job.

Another thing that I learned that is different is that working in the suburbs pays better than working in the city. It is the opposite for hacking.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Definitley not sizing up who was getting in my car. After 1 bad experience my MO was if I didn't like the look of someone I'd just drive away and not even worry about the cancel fee.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Don't pack your car full of college students. I got lucky when I dropped of a car full of students with 2 in the passenger seat. Cop was walking the beat downtown I stoped to let them out and all of a sudden there's this bang on my window. He asked me how many seatbelts I have in the passenger seat I said it won't happen again he let me go.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> What was you biggest rookie mistake(s) as a RS driver that hopefully you will never forget, and have certainly learned from?
> Myself, always ensure doors are locked upon arrival and "sizing up" the
> situation /paxs before unlocking. Especially at night!


Allowed a drunk to vomit in my front seat.

(I only do food delivery.)


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Worst mistake with Uber......

Installation of uber


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Here is a rookie mistake that I made as a cab driver. It applies to TNC work, as well. In fact, it was three mistakes in one.

Mistake Numiber One: Allowing a passenger to browbeat me.
Mistake Number Two: Trying to appease the passenger who was browbeating me.
Mistake Number Three: Failing to evict an irate customer.

I was a rookie who was hacking in the suburbs. I get what seemed like an ordinary call at an apartment building. She gets into the cab and announces the destination as a Hahn's Shoe Store in Bailey's Crossroads. There are and, were then, several shopping centres in that area. I told her that I was new and asked if she knew in which centre it was. Immediately, she went off on me. I started to head for Bailey's and she is yelling at me and telling me that I was going the wrong way. I turned around and proceeded as she told me. She continued to browbeat me and told me once more that I was going the wrong way. I protested that this was how she was telling me to go and that the law required me to go the direction _* WHAM-O!*_ You guessed it, I rear ended a car because I did not see that traffic had stopped.

The police came. The people in the car ahead of me had fake injuries. I had to have another driver come and fetch my passenger. I received a summons. I had the collision surcharge added to my rent for the rest of my time at that company. I could not make my court date, as I had to return to school in Massachusetts and could not leave to appear. A clerk told me that I could enter an appearance by letter, which turned out to be false. I was tried _in absentia_, found liable and because I was a broke student, I could not pay the fine and court costs. Virginia suspended my driving privileges.

Circumstances had it that I had to return to hacking. I had to jump through all sorts of hoops to have my Virginia privileges re-instated. I had to put up my collision deposit in advance before I could rent the first cab.

Funny, the driver who had fetched my job saw me on the stands and told me what had happened. Not only did this broad badmouth me, but she started to browbeat him. He informed me that he had told her that he saw right through her; she was going to try to chisel the fare and that he was not having it and that she could shut up or get out. She then started with the Whiskey Mike Foxtrot. He slammed on the brakes and threw her right out about half a mile from where I had rear-ended that car. This driver was a veteran and he schooled me on my errors. I swore that NEVER would this happen again. He informed me that my most serious error was trying to appease an irate customer. He let me know that it _can not be done_, so do not even try. He also let me know that some customers will become irate to chisel the fare and that many drivers will let them get away with it just to get rid of them. These people KNOW what they are doing.

Since that time, I do not try to appease irate customers. I let them know that I am not going to suffer their nonsense. They can shut up and ride or they can get out and find another way to get there. Let this be an example to all rookies. Do not let them browbeat you, do not take their nonsense. If you must speak to them a third time, O-W-T they must go. If they balk, do not argue. Pick up y0ur telephone and summon the police. Let them know that you mean business: you will NOT suffer their nonsense, *especially* at the garbage rates that Uber and Lyft pay. I will not suffer their nonsense at current cab rates. I certainly am not about to suffer it at 1979 cab rates.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ....washing the pollen dust of my black car daily thinking it made a difference.


You can get a "car duster" will work wonders.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Being well mannered to those who see this as a weakness.



ConkeyCrack said:


> I once let a pax use me as ubereats when I was doing uberX. Soon as I accept trip I get text saying "you are picking up a cake from Carvel for Karen" I text her back "you need to order from ubereats" she says "carvel is not on ubereats, all the others drivers canceled. It's my daughter's birthday, please pick up and I'll give u a nice tip" so me like a moron, I go pick up the cake and drop it off. When I get there I send the "I've arrived" text. She says "can u please bring it to the door, I have a bunch of kids here" (like all those kids are gonna die if you step outside you're home for 1 minute) I text back saying "yea..... I guess" once I get to the door and ring the bell her dogs start to go crazy and once she opens the door they jump all over me leaving their dirty paw marks. She thanks me a million times and then says our 6 favorite words "I'll tip you in the app" of course, she left no tip. I felt like such a sucker and deservedly so. That was the ultimate rookie mistake
> 
> 
> I'm guilty of that too but I allowed 5 in my honda accord.


Well you made sure a kid had a birthday cake, that's a very nice thing to do.

the kids anxiety being relieved over their mom forgetting their birthday cake is a moral tip


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Getting excited at the promise of a big tip if I.... drive thru... liquor store... pick up my other friend on the way.... etc etc.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

dmoney155 said:


> No regrets/mistakes... it's awesome!!!! ... extra income helped me "bigly"


Oh god they have gotten to him. . .he is a pod person .. . .. run!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ABQuber said:


> Getting excited at the promise of a big tip if I.... drive thru... liquor store... pick up my other friend on the way.... etc etc.


Excellent point echoed by so many others. When I first started out, I sort of believed people when they said, "I'll tip thru the app." Now, if they ask something not paid thru the app, I say no.


----------

